# Antennasdirect.com?????



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone ever purchased an antenna from this site?

http://www.antennasdirect.com

I really need to get one since I don't have FOX HD in my local prgoramming through MPEG-4. I'm particularly looking at this model:

http://www.antennasdirect.com/DB4_HDTV_antenna.html

Please give me your opinions or other suggestions. I ran my address via antennaweb.org and I'm about 20 miles from every major network broadcast tower: NBC, ABC, CBS, & FOX..... all on UHF.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Three of us in the Charlotte, NC area have purchased the AntennasDirect LaCrosse antenna, and all are having good results, receiving signals from stations as much as 30 miles away. See the reviewss and comments at the top of the page for this forum. I purchased the amplified version. I have it mounted on the outside of my garage, with the base about 7 feet off the ground. The long leg of the J-mount is connected to the base and the antenna is mounted on the short leg. The antenna is feeding a 44 inch Sony RP LCD TV and a 26 inch LCD flat panel, the latter by way of a Radio Shack Accurian Premier HD set top box. There are houses and trees within 100 feet of the antenna and I have no problem with reception of the local UHF HD channels.


----------



## HarleyJoel (Dec 10, 2005)

logan2575 said:


> Anyone ever purchased an antenna from this site?
> 
> Please give me your opinions or other suggestions. I ran my address via antennaweb.org and I'm about 20 miles from every major network broadcast tower: NBC, ABC, CBS, & FOX..... all on UHF.


I know this post is from last month but I bought the 91XG from them about a year ago and and very pleased with it. No complaints. I'm about 68 miles from the transmitters and get reasonable reception.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

I bought that same antenna (DB4) from Amazon.com and saved a few bucks. It ended coming from Tigerdirect (who was selling it for more).


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Why spend $150 for a lacrosse or $69 for the DB4 when the CM 4228 is less money and will work better than both


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

oljim said:


> Why spend $150 for a lacrosse or $69 for the DB4 when the CM 4228 is less money and will work better than both


You're comparing apples to oranges. The 4228 is a huge 8 bay antenna (40x40x5 inches). The DB4 is 4 bays and therefore half the size. The LaCrosse is even smaller, and for people who have a Homeowners' association or restrictive covenants to deal with, smaller antennas may be the only option. Also, 8 bay bowties generally have a very narrow directional pattern. The LaCrosse, though more expensive and limited as to distance, has a wider beam width, and is advantageous when TV transmitters are fairly widely separated. 
Antenna mounting is yet another consideration. My LaCrosse is mounted on the included J-mount on the back wall of my garage. I could never do that with a 4 or 8 bay bowtie.
Different strokes, as they say. :grin:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No we're comparing antennas and antennas. The lacrosse is an expensive, low performing, but good looking "antenna", whereas the 4228 is an economical well performing antenna that is not pretty.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I wonder how a 4228 would hold up to a cat 1 hurricane. When Jeanne (cat 3) came through it destroyed my then existing antenna and, since it didn't work well, I haven't replaced it.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Richard King said:


> I wonder how a 4228 would hold up to a cat 1 hurricane. When Jeanne (cat 3) came through it destroyed my then existing antenna and, since it didn't work well, I haven't replaced it.


It's just a BIG Window Screen !!


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought the 42XG UHF, 14db, directional yagi - with a corner reflector, that is on the AntennasDirect Web site. But, they are moving some of their line to a trade name of Terrestrial Digital, partly because they are also now working through dealers. 

The 42XG was considerably cheaper at solidsignal.com, than at Anntennasdirect. Also bought a mast pre-amp and have more than enough (up to 100 %) signal from two Digital (HDTV) stations about 61 miles from me. Probably don't even need the preamp. Antenna is at 50 feet. I am at under 6 ft. and staying there.

I am very impressed with the quality of the construction of the 42XG, which has stacked booms - with elements over and under. I would assume from the short boom, it has a pretty wide beamwidth. My two stations are at 300 and 317 degrees from me and both come booming in, even though I am pointed more toward one than the other. No rotor.


----------

